# Quel disque dur externe pour un time machine



## Saint-Jey (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous appelle car j'ai une question qui me taraude depuis que j'ai mon imac.
Le disque dur interne a une taille de 1 To donc 850 Go à peu près sont dédiés à Mac OS X (oui j'ai installé Vista car j'ai une ou deux applis spécifiques Windows...)
Ma question est la suivante :

quelle taille de disque dur externe utiliser pour la sauvegarde time machine ? J'entends parfois dire qu'il faut 1.5 fois la taille de son DD interne, des fois c'est 2 fois la taille.
Mais concrètement, quelle taille utilisez vous ? Parce que quand on voit le prix d'un DD externe de 2To, ça donne des sueurs...

En tout cas, merci d'avance pour vos conseils et/ou témoignages.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2009)

L'interêt de TimeMachine est de conserver plusieurs versions d'un même fichier ou de pouvoir récupérer des ficheirs qui ont été supprimé de son disque de travail. Donc l'ideal est bien d'avoir un disque TimeMachine d'une capacité supérieure à celle des données à sauvegarder!
(sinon l'archive ne pourra pas sauvegarder PLUS que ce qui est également sur le disque interne)

Maintenant la question à se poser est: "imagines-tu occuper les 850 Go de ton disque interne?"
Si Oui, alors il faut que ton disque TimeMachine fasse au moins 1 To
Si NON, alors estime le volume maximal que tu penses raisonnablement occuper sur ton disque interne et prend un disque TimeMachine d'un volume 1,5 fois supérieur environ.


----------



## pierre22 (22 Juillet 2009)

Aussi ne pas oublier qu'un disque ne dois pas être rempli à plus de 90 % maximum, voir 20 % surtout si c'est le disque contenant le système.

Cordialement


----------



## Saint-Jey (22 Juillet 2009)

Donc si je fais le calcul :

850 * 80% d'utilisation max *1.5 = 1020 Go donc avec un disque de 1To voire 1,5 To, ça pourrait le faire...

je vous avoue que ça m'arrangerait ...

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## maxime.renard (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de relancer le sujet. J'ai un disque dur externe de 500go, et j'ai créé une partition de 400go il y a quelques années pour mon TM. Je sauvegarde une fois par semaine environ, et je me fiche de retrouver d'anciens fichiers, TM ne m'intéresse que pour restaurer mon Mac en cas de pépin. Mon disque sur interne fait 128go pour os x.

Je compte formater mon disque dur externe pour n'allouer que 160 go à Time machine (voire 200 mais pas plus) afin d'utiliser le reste du DD pour mettre des fichiers divers dont j'aime bien disposer un peu comme je le veux. 

Sur le principe ça ne me paraît pas être une si mauvaise idée que ça, puisque je n'utilise TM qu'en prévision d'une restauration en cas d'accident. Mais je ne maîtrise pas toutes les arcanes de Time machine  qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## storme (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans se cas bien précis d'utilisation de Time machine, un clone serais beaucoup plus efficace, et ne plus utiliser Time machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> Sur le principe ça ne me paraît pas être une si mauvaise idée que ça  qu'en pensez-vous ?



Que si, c'est une très mauvaise idée. Achète toi un disque de 160 ou 200 Go pour les sauvegardes, et utilise tout l'autre pour tes fichiers, mais on ne fait pas de sauvegarde sur une des partitions d'un disque qui comporte une autre partition d'utilisation courante.


----------



## maxime.renard (1 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! 
Qu'est ce qu'un clone ? Et surtout, est-ce aussi pratique à utiliser pour une sauvegarde une ou deux fois par semaine que TimeMachine ? 
Et ne pas partitionner mon disque, pourquoi, parce que je risque je l'endommager avec une utilisation courante ou pour une raison plus technique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

Je viens de consulter des éléments le clonage sur Google, je comprends ce que c'est. Mais quel est l'avantage sur Time Machine ? Je n'y vois que des fonctionnalités en moins. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse de pouvoir démarrer directement à partir du clone ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
> Qu'est ce qu'un clone ? Et surtout, est-ce aussi pratique à utiliser pour une sauvegarde une ou deux fois par semaine que TimeMachine ?



Non, rien n'est plus pratique à utiliser que Time Machine, vu que lui, une fois paramétré, il se débrouille tout seul et toi, tu n'as plus rien à faire. Par ailleurs, TimeMachine Editor te permet de choisir le rythme de tes sauvegardes (chez moi, c'est 2 par jour, mais ut peux aussi lui dire "chaque semaine le mardi à 15H23" si tu préfères.



maxime.renard a dit:


> Et ne pas partitionner mon disque, pourquoi, parce que je risque je l'endommager avec une utilisation courante ou pour une raison plus technique ?



Tu fais des sauvegardes de ton disque interne parce que l'utilisation courante risque de l'endommager. Si tu utilise un disque que tu utilises aussi de façon courante, ça revient à prendre une mesure de précaution au moyen d'une solution "à risque", et ce d'autant plus que le risque est proportionnel au nombre de partitions présentes sur le disque.



maxime.renard a dit:


> Je viens de consulter des éléments le clonage sur Google, je comprends ce que c'est. Mais quel est l'avantage sur Time Machine ? Je n'y vois que des fonctionnalités en moins. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse de pouvoir démarrer directement à partir du clone ?



Avec Carbon Copy Cloner, il est exact que tu puisse démarrer directement du clone, mais cela dit la restauration intégrale d'une sauvegarde Time Machine est toujours possible en démarrant depuis le DVD système de ton Mac.


----------



## storme (1 Février 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> Je viens de consulter des éléments le clonage sur Google, je comprends ce que c'est. Mais quel est l'avantage sur Time Machine ? Je n'y vois que des fonctionnalités en moins. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse de pouvoir démarrer directement à partir du clone ?



À chaque utilisateur ses besoins 

L'avantage de Time machine est de pouvoir restaurer une ancienne version d'un fichier, et d'effectuer des sauvegardes de manière automatique et transparente pour l'utilisateur.
Tu ne t'occupe de rien, Time machine le fait pour toi.

Le clone, quant à lui, permet comme tu la dit, de pouvoir démarré dessus en cas de crash de ton disque dur système et de restaurer se dernier à l'identique sans avoir besoin de réinstaller quoi que se soit, et donc d'avoir un système fonctionnel de suite.

Il a aussi l'avantage de pouvoir être mis à jour quant tu le décide.

Après, comme je le dit souvent, chaque utilisateur y trouvera des avantages ou des inconvénients, perso je n'utilise que le clonage car comme toi, cela ne m'intéresse pas de retrouver des anciennes version de fichiers, et la seul fois ou j'ai eut à subir un crash de disque dur, Time machine a planté pendant la restauration, heureusement que je possedé un clone de mon système.

Ceci dit, je me garderais bien d'avoir une position net et tranché entre Time machine et le clonage, le tout et d'avoir connaissance des avantages et inconvénients des 2 systèmes.

Tu est le seul responsable de tes données 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

Et pour être tout à fait complet, comme on te la écrit, ce n'est pas une bonne idée d'utiliser un disque de sauvegarde pour faire en même temps autre chose avec 

Me concernant, mon disque dur qui me sert au clonage est rangé en lieu sur, et ne sert qu'à cela.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Le clone, quant à lui, permet comme tu la dit, de pouvoir démarré dessus en cas de crash de ton disque dur système et de restaurer se dernier à l'identique sans avoir besoin de réinstaller quoi que se soit, et donc d'avoir un système fonctionnel de suite.



Mais c'est quoi ce plan que vous faites tous avec ça ? Pas besoin de clone pour ça, avec Time Machine, c'est pareil ! Tu mets ton disque neuf dans la machine, tu le formates (depuis le DVD système), puis dans le même menu "Utilitaires" tu choisis "restaurer une sauvegarde Time Machine", et là, un fois le travail fait, sans rien avoir réinstallé, tu as un système fonctionnel et sauf hasard (le disque dur qui claque juste après le clonage) bien plus "à l'identique" qu'avec CCC vu la fréquence des sauvegardes automatiques de TM ! :hein:


----------



## maxime.renard (3 Février 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. 
Storme, je comprend maintenant l'intérêt du clonage... Mais je suis assez attiré par la simplicité d'utilisation de time machine. Je n'ai rien à faire... Et ça, j'aime bien  Quant au risque de plantage, je suppose qu'il existe de toutes manières avec tous les appareils et toutes les solutions de sauvegardes. Le mieux serait bien certainement de sauvegarder sur deux disques différents, en clonant et avec time machine, pour réduire les risques... Mais je n'ai pas la motivation suffisante pour acheter un deuxième disque et pour faire la démarche de cloner régulièrement. Je compte sur la chance, en espérant que mon dd externe ne plante pas pile en même temps que mon mac 

Je suis le seul responsable de mes données, c'est bien vrai ! Je crois que je vais rester sur time machine. 

Et pour ce qui est de la partition, je me contente de laisser quelques fichiers que je n'utilise presque jamais (pour ne pas dire tout simplement jamais), genre des vieux cours, des vieux historiques ou des vieux films que je ne me résous pas à effacer. Au final, je ne les consulte tout simplement pas, donc je suppose que je ne prends pas tellement de risques en laissant cette partition exister. 

Pour ceux qui se posent d'autres questions sur les sauvegardes et le clonage, je vous suggère de lire ce document de osxfacile.com que je trouve assez complet.


----------



## gmaa (3 Février 2012)

Il m'est arrivé d'avoir eu besoin de restaurer ma machine avec Time Machine.

Il a fallu des heures *et des heures*! En gros une journée! 
Le résultat fut bon mais on se pose des questions...

C'est pourquoi je clone de temps en temps (tous les 3 mois environ).
La reprise est immédiate.
TM me sert alors à récupérer la différence.

Du coup 2 solutions pour repartir.
Évidemment j'utilise des disques physiques différents!
Il faudrait vraiment jouer de malchance pour que ces 2 disques de sauvegarde casse en même temps.

Le partitionnement est pour moi une solution à bannir...


----------



## maxime.renard (3 Février 2012)

Je suis d'accord. J'irai vers un deuxième disque de sauvegarde un jour, pour l'utiliser avec un programme de clonage et utiliser ta solution. 



gmaa a dit:


> Le partitionnement est pour moi une solution à bannir...



Pour les mêmes raisons que Pascal 77 ?


----------



## gmaa (3 Février 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> Je suis d'accord. J'irai vers un deuxième disque de sauvegarde un jour, pour l'utiliser avec un programme de clonage et utiliser ta solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les mêmes raisons que Pascal 77 ?



Oui sa réserve est évidente!

Mais même partitionner un disque sur lequel on mettrait les 2 types de sauvegarde, TM et clone,
c'est aussi prendre le risque de tout perdre sur une avarie sur ce disque!

Aucune solution de repli!


----------



## storme (3 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé d'avoir eu besoin de restaurer ma machine avec Time Machine.
> 
> Il a fallu des heures *et des heures*! En gros une journée!



C'est bien pour cela que j'utilise le clonage, ceci dit, Time machine fait tout en automatique, de manière transparente, a chacun sa philosophie et ses besoins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> Le partitionnement est pour moi une solution à bannir...




Pour un disque de sauvegarde, ça c'est sur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé d'avoir eu besoin de restaurer ma machine avec Time Machine.
> 
> Il a fallu des heures *et des heures*! En gros une journée!
> Le résultat fut bon mais on se pose des questions...



Oui, il y a de quoi s'en poser, parce que moi, Time Machine ne m'a guère pris plus de temps qu'un "clonage inverse, peut-être 25mn ou 1/2 heure de plus qu'avec CCC (~3H contre ~2H30 pour CCC), donc, par rapport au temps qu'il me fait gagner pendant ses sauvegardes, c'est "peanut".

Cela dit, je restaurais un peu moins de 450 Go !


----------



## gmaa (3 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que mon expérience date... (3 ou 4 ans ?)

À l'occasion je réessaierai... mais rien ne presse!


----------

